# FanimeCon2014



## hannahthefurry5007 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone going? i might be and was wondering if any furs where.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 6, 2014)

Meeeee!~ I started to fix up Lucario last night so he should be ready by then.


----------



## twistedfayt (Mar 24, 2014)

I really want to go with my fursuit but I currently need to find someone to room with :/ I don't think that the usual group that I go with in years past will be attending this year so I need to find someone to stay with or to book a room and find people that way.


----------



## Misomie (May 20, 2014)

Oh man~ This weekend~


----------



## powderhound (May 20, 2014)

According to the meetup group there's 36 furs going right now. Perhaps you should join?


----------



## Misomie (May 20, 2014)

powderhound said:


> According to the meetup group there's 36 furs going right now. Perhaps you should join?



I wasn't aware of there being a Fur meetup~ I'll have to check it out~


----------



## powderhound (May 20, 2014)

It's on the BAF meetup app. I'd go but with the fri rave and Califur it's too much.


----------



## Misomie (May 21, 2014)

powderhound said:


> It's on the BAF meetup app. I'd go but with the fri rave and Califur it's too much.



Oh. I don't have a cell.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (May 21, 2014)

I'm going, but I'm not suiting cause I don't have one ^^; But I will be rocking a few cosplays, if you see a thug!nagisa or a Jean with a horse head, that would be me XP


----------



## Misomie (May 21, 2014)

CamouflageSheep said:


> I'm going, but I'm not suiting cause I don't have one ^^; But I will be rocking a few cosplays, if you see a thug!nagisa or a Jean with a horse head, that would be me XP



I only have one cosplay this year. I'll be wearing Lucario around on Saturday. My boyfriend is determined to wear around his Ravio cosplay all weekend but I don't want Lucario to get too dirty. I'll probably just be wearing my Naruto headbands on Friday and Necomimis on Sunday. So I really only stand out on Saturday. XD


----------



## powderhound (May 22, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Oh. I don't have a cell.



Meetup.com search Bay Area Furries group. Join silly.


----------

